# Gheenoe 15’4 taking wakes



## southerncannuck

I’ve never found a perfect solution for big wakes other than to avoid them when possible. I generally slow to a crawl and take them head on. You will take on water. A bulge pump is a must. Remember, the smaller the boat the bigger the pump.
Most boats that put up huge wakes typically can’t go too fast. With your 15 you should be able to stay ahead of them and duck into a safe spot until it passes. 
Enjoy your boat. Gheenoes are great.


----------



## Jyjrz863

Thanks for getting back to me, I do have a bilge pump but it’s relatively small. I’ll have to look into a larger one. I still have to get a battery charger as well, it came with a 29DC, 122 amp hours. If you have a recommendation for a charger it would help. First marine battery so I’m at a loss.


----------



## noeettica

Keep valuables in dry bags / boxes and tethered ... 

I am a charter member of the swamped / flipped G-noe club just part of it ....

There is a technique to surf a wake with a noe you ride over it at an angle


----------



## Big Fish

As the owner of two different 15'4" gheenoes over the years I found it best to slow down completely and head nose first into large wakes. Smaller wakes go ahead and hit at 45 angle at a medium speed. Be careful about giant wakes as you will get swamped! I would not run the gheeenoe in the ICW during busy times with wake board boats or yachts/barges. Best to stay in the backwaters in this rig. I never had a bilge pump but always carried a small bucket to bail.


----------



## flyclimber

I did not ever go headfirst into any wakes in my gheenoe. I would always slow down to minimum planing or slower and ride them out almost parallel to the wake.


----------



## Jyjrz863

flyclimber said:


> I did not ever go headfirst into any wakes in my gheenoe. I would always slow down to minimum planing or slower and ride them out almost parallel to the wake.


Are you running a 15’4 high sider? I know some of the other models (classic) are a little wider and handle wake better.


----------



## Jyjrz863

Big Fish said:


> As the owner of two different 15'4" gheenoes over the years I found it best to slow down completely and head nose first into large wakes. Smaller wakes go ahead and hit at 45 angle at a medium speed. Be careful about giant wakes as you will get swamped! I would not run the gheeenoe in the ICW during busy times with wake board boats or yachts/barges. Best to stay in the backwaters in this rig. I never had a bilge pump but always carried a small bucket to bail.


Tried this today in freshwater with pontoon boats going by. Felt very stable, thank you for the advice!!!


----------



## flyclimber

Jyjrz863 said:


> Are you running a 15’4 high sider? I know some of the other models (classic) are a little wider and handle wake better.


I had the 15’4” nmz


----------



## Jyjrz863

I


flyclimber said:


> I had the 15’4” nmz


 haven’t gotten to see that model in person but the online photos make it appear to have similar, if not the same dimensions. As mentioned I got in some fresh water today as a first go. Definitely did better than expected. Im going to be adding a tiller extension and grab bar so I can try standing. I think it’ll be more comfortable than seated.


----------



## southerncannuck

Jyjrz863 said:


> I
> 
> haven’t gotten to see that model in person but the online photos make it appear to have similar, if not the same dimensions. As mentioned I got in some fresh water today as a first go. Definitely did better than expected. Im going to be adding a tiller extension and grab bar so I can try standing. I think it’ll be more comfortable than seated.


Wear the engine kill lanyard


----------



## Scrather

Standing may be more comfortable but when encountering wakes remember that a low or very low center of gravity is your friend. In a canoe i kneel when i want stability.


----------

